# 24" Widescreen CRT



## AshleyAshes (Jan 5, 2011)

I thought I'd show this off, I admit it's kinda bragging but it's also an interesting piece of hardware.  For $50 today I got a 24" widescreen CRT monitor to replace a 4:3 21" that was dieing.

It's a HP rebadge of the legendary Sony GDM FW900, identical hardware tube.  It's also the largest and 'best' CRT that was ever available on the consumer market at any point.

The scary part is this: In 1999 the MSRP was $2300 and I got it for $50.  LCDs really struck the value out of old CRTs, even the primo high end ones.

...Oh yeah, and it's 92.6 lbs.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 5, 2011)

thats pretty impressive, i gotta say X3
over 90 pounds? wow, thats pretty respectable! :O

you have a pretty cute xbox and xbox pad by the way X3


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 7, 2011)

CaptainCool said:


> thats pretty impressive, i gotta say X3
> over 90 pounds? wow, thats pretty respectable! :O
> 
> you have a pretty cute xbox and xbox pad by the way X3



Thanks.  I picked up the 24 to use for college in Sept.  Television broadcasting will demand a lot of screen space from Audition, Photoshop, Premiere and After Effects.  Going used CRT is just cheaper than LCD right now and everything I don't spend on PC hardware, I can spend on other things for the program.

I'm considdering decorating them with stickers but I'm unsure which kind.  Also cosiddering getting a third 21" CRT to flank the 24 on each side.  But I'll need my new desktop for college first before I can do tripple head displays. XD


----------



## Runefox (Jan 7, 2011)

I have only this to say:

Eww ergo keyboard. D:


----------

